# Well here we go....



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Well my Classic arrived on Friday, An Ebay purchase.

Its a 2003 model year made in Italy which means it has the larger solenoid???? So all good apparently...

So far I have ordered a couple of Group Head Gaskets and a complete seal kit, A Rancillio Steam Wand, A Blind Filter Basket & some Puly Caff, Some Gaggia Decalcifier/Descaler, A Motta 58mm Flat Tamper, A Portafilter Pressure Gauge

I picked up a Mazzer SJ last Thursday with the clean sweep mod, the Mr Whippy Mod and the single dosing Lens cover, I intend to fit the schnozz in the next couple of days.

So here we go.....Time to take the Classic apart...

Into the Unknown......









And all the Bits and Bobs Removed....









A Bit of a Soak in the De-scaler seemed to do its job nicely....









Just need to wait for the gaskets and seals to be delivered then I can get the ol girl back together, Fit the new Wand, Run some de-scaler through it adjust the OPV then hopefully some fun times ahead....

To be Continued.........


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Same year as mine. What's the insides of your OPV like?

And yes, it's a pre-Philips and a higher wattage (1425w as opposed to 1200/1300w)

Thread on model history..


----------



## Harbey (Mar 8, 2015)

Great pic's. Can't wait for part 2.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Same year as mine. What's the insides of your OPV like?
> 
> And yes, it's a pre-Philips and a higher wattage (1425w as opposed to 1200/1300w)
> 
> Thread on model history..


I haven't opened it up yet, I was waiting for the puly caff to arrive, I'm a nightmare for loosing stuff and didn't want to risk it........

I'll post a photo as soon as I open it up


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Harbey said:


> Great pic's. Can't wait for part 2.


Cheers Fella, Yes exciting times ahead...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> I haven't opened it up yet, I was waiting for the puly caff to arrive, I'm a nightmare for loosing stuff and didn't want to risk it........
> 
> I'll post a photo as soon as I open it up


I'm the same lol. I did the OPV mod but it was sticking so opened it up and soaked it all in Puly Caff when I got my blind basket/Puly Caff (if you got yours off fleabay it was probably the same seller lol)


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes I did get it off Ebay, 'Shock Wave Shop' was the seller


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> Yes I did get it off Ebay, 'Shock Wave Shop' was the seller


Yep, same here.


----------



## Harbey (Mar 8, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Yep, same here.


And same here too. Waiting for the postie.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

A lot cleaner than I thought it would have been


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

OPV Mod completed, Steady as a rock.... Happy with that...


----------



## Harbey (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm beginning to wish I'd bought the uncared for, knackered Classic I saw on ebay for £50 just so I could join in the reconditioning fun - looks great.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Harbey said:


> I'm beginning to wish I'd bought the uncared for, knackered Classic I saw on ebay for £50 just so I could join in the reconditioning fun - looks great.


I must admit I am enjoying fiddling around with the ol girl, and it all seems to be going as planned, much to my amazement....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> A lot cleaner than I thought it would have been
> 
> View attachment 12480


Cleaner than mine, Might adjust mine again but will strip it and clean overnight before I do.

Looking good though.


----------

